# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Давайте познакомимся >  Аудиолизируем общение с помощью новой соц. сети Clubhouse? Интересная идея? Читай и присоединяйся!

## Mazaykina

*Приветствую, дорогой друг!

*Если ты живешь в нашем общем доме ИН-КУ столько лет, значит, точно могу сказать:
Привет, ДРУГ!

Давненько я не писала. Верно?  Да просто, не было никаких интересных изменений и событий.
А сегодня день ОСОБЕННЫЙ!

*Представь, завтра у меня юбилей! 60 лет…
*
Долго думала, как отметить этот знаменательный день. Что придумать такого интересного, чтобы запомнилось надолго и касалось не только меня лично, но и моих друзей.

И вот, на блюдечке интернет преподнес мне ПОДАРОК! Clubhouse! Даже название почти, как наш форум! Я целую неделю изучала эту новую соц. сеть и пришла к выводу:* это как раз то, что нам НУЖНО!
*
Мы все на форуме дружим уже много лет, но мало кто встречался в реальной жизни, кроме наших замечательных ведущих, организовавших встречи в разных города и странах. А кто из музруков, хореографов или учителей знаком в реале? А ведь музыкальных руководителей на форуме большинство!
Да, мы пока не можем собраться за общим столом, поговорить, попеть, поделиться радостями и печалями. Но теперь мы можем это сделать, слушая и разговаривая друг с другом, не выходя из дома.

Как это возможно, спросишь ты?

Расскажу подробнее.

*В сети интернет появился Clubhouse — это социальная сеть, где пользователи могут общаться только голосом. Здесь нет возможности писать друг другу сообщения (а нам и не надо, у нас для этого есть форум), нет «личек» (зато на форуме они есть!); только группы (комнаты), в которых общаются люди (вот этого как раз нам и не хватало!!!).
*
Теперь о недостатках!
Самый главный- попробовать эту сеть ПОКА могут лишь, получившие приглашение и владеющие айфонами или айпедами. Создатели уже во всю работают над андроид приложением, т.е. в скором времени Клабхаус будет доступен всем желающим.
И тогда мы сможем создавать комнаты по интересам: кто-то захочет попеть караоке, кто-то захочет стать спикером и поделиться своими знаниями в проведении праздников или утренников, а кто-то – просто пообщаться голосом.
Подумай, как ты можешь использовать новую соц. сеть!

А пока расскажу, как получить приглашение *в клабхаус.
*
Есть 3 способа получить приглашение в эту социальную сеть и начать общаться с другими пользователями. 

Самый популярный — *найти инвайт*; вы можете поспрашивать у друзей или знакомых, вдруг кто-то уже пользуется Clubhouse, и они отправят вам приглашение. Но количество приглашений ограничено, и вскоре они заканчиваются. Поэтому есть второй способ — любой пользователь может пригласить вас сам, если ваш номер телефона есть у него в контактах. В этом случае *инвайт не нужен*, он просто находит вас в социальной сети (предоставив доступ к контактам) и нажимает «Let’s them in!». Количество таких «приглашений» неограниченно!!!!*Что нужно сделать:*
-Напиши мне в личку или на емейл свой номер телефона
-Скачай приложение по ссылке https://apps.apple.com/ru/app/clubho...t/id1503133294 и  и запусти его. Зарезервируй свое имя в этой сети
-Нажми кнопку Get your username, зарезервируй свое имя в этой → и введи номер телефона.
-Подтверди вход кодом, который придёт в SMS
- Мне придет уведомление, что ты зарегистрировался, я отправлю инвайт и приглашу тебя в клабхаус.

Итак, наша первая встреча форумчан состоится *завтра в 23:00 по московскому времени*. Там я буду ждать всех в свой день рождения и принимать поздравления. J))

Inter-Kultur Haus/форум ИНКУ/Первая club встреча

Мы- форум ИН-КУ!
 Место встречи- https://www.joinclubhouse.com/event/P0BBzL7n

Цель- услышать голоса друг друга.  Теперь в нашем Доме Творчества IN-KU можно ГОВОРИТЬ! Ждем всех людей творческих и кретивных. Тех, кто общался на форуме и, кто о нем пока не слышал.

Подробнее о клабхаусе я буду рассказывать на форуме в теме и в своем инстаграме.

7 марта в это же время, в 23:00 по Москве будем тестировать новую сеть и общаться на различные темы.
Заходи https://www.joinclubhouse.com/event/MEgkWkKk

Всем доброго здравия и творческого вдохновения!

С любовью
Марина Зайкина, хозяйка Дома IN-KU

----------

lipa29 (06.03.2021), ludmila_zub (05.03.2021), verazalit (06.03.2021), ~Марина~ (05.03.2021), гунька (05.03.2021), Захарова Ольга (06.03.2021), Ильенко Елена (09.03.2021)

----------

